# [Risolto] Portage 2.1.1_pre1

## Deus Ex

Sembra che questa versione di Portage (ovviamente in ~) abbia qualche problemino, persino a riemergere se stesso, dando questo tipo di errore

```
 emerge portage

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.1.1_pre1 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking portage-2.1.1_pre1.tar.bz2 ;-)

 * Your CFLAGS contain(s) "-fPIC" which can break packages.

 * Your CXXFLAGS contain(s) "-fPIC" which can break packages.

 * 

 * Before you file a bug please remove these flags and 

 * re-compile the package in question as well as all its dependencies

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking portage-2.1.1_pre1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1/work/portage-2.1.1_pre1 ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: sys-apps/portage-2.1.1_pre1

>>> Install portage-2.1.1_pre1 into /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1/image/ category sys-apps

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1.ebuild: line 81: doins: command not found

patching file make.conf

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1.ebuild: line 85: newins: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1.ebuild: line 100: dodir: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1.ebuild: line 107: doexe: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1.ebuild: line 108: doexe: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1.ebuild: line 109: dosym: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1.ebuild: line 112: dodir: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1.ebuild: line 115: doins: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1.ebuild: line 112: dodir: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1.ebuild: line 115: doins: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1.ebuild: line 112: dodir: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1.ebuild: line 115: doins: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1.ebuild: line 118: doman: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1.ebuild: line 123: dodoc: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1.ebuild: line 124: dodoc: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1.ebuild: line 125: dodoc: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1.ebuild: line 127: dodir: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1.ebuild: line 129: dosym: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1.ebuild: line 129: dosym: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1.ebuild: line 129: dosym: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1.ebuild: line 129: dosym: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1.ebuild: line 129: dosym: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1.ebuild: line 129: dosym: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1.ebuild: line 132: dodir: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1.ebuild: line 144: dosym: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1.ebuild: line 144: dosym: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1.ebuild: line 144: dosym: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1.ebuild: line 144: dosym: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1.ebuild: line 144: dosym: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1.ebuild: line 144: dosym: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1.ebuild: line 144: dosym: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1.ebuild: line 144: dosym: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1.ebuild: line 144: dosym: command not found

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1.ebuild: line 147: dodir: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 331: dodir: command not found

touch: cannot touch `/var/tmp/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1/image///etc/portage/.keep': No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/portage-2.1.1_pre1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1540:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1014:   Called src_install

  portage-2.1.1_pre1.ebuild, line 148:   Called keepdir '/etc/portage'

  ebuild.sh, line 338:   Called die

!!! Failed to create .keep in /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.1.1_pre1/image///etc/portage
```

Da notare che per _qualsiasi_ pacchetto dà errori simili (dove non manca dosym o dodir, infatti, non c'è emake, etc).

Ora, per tornare indietro allo stabile 2.1, devo scaricarmi uno snapshot, giusto?   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## Luca89

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> Ora, per tornare indietro allo stabile 2.1, devo scaricarmi uno snapshot, giusto?   

 

Penso proprio di si, inoltre se apri un bug sul bugzilla, faresti sicuramente una cosa gradita agli sviluppatori e alla comunitÃ .

----------

## Deus Ex

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> inoltre se apri un bug sul bugzilla, faresti sicuramente una cosa gradita agli sviluppatori e alla comunità .

 

Già, era proprio quello che intendevo fare  :Smile: 

Thanks

EDIT: No, niente da fare: ho scaricato e decompresso due snapshot differenti per data, e in entrambi i casi l'errore era lo stesso. La versione 2.1.1_pre1 ha proprio sballato tutto. Come diavolo fare ora?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Ho anche io quella versione, ma non ho nessun problema (fin'ora..)

Ah, prima di segnalare il bug:

 *Quote:*   

> >>> checking portage-2.1.1_pre1.tar.bz2 
> 
>  * Your CFLAGS contain(s) "-fPIC" which can break packages.
> 
>  * Your CXXFLAGS contain(s) "-fPIC" which can break packages.
> ...

 

----------

## Deus Ex

Beato te. Io non riesco a capire coma diavolo ha fatto a smazzare tutto. Il problema è che non trova per nulla i comandi di portage (come ho detto prima) tipo emake, dodir, dosym, etc, ma in /usr/lib/portage/bin/ ci sono!!

E la cosa assurda è che scompattando lo snapshot non è cambiato nulla.

Suggerimenti?

EDIT: Ok, il problema era nel file ebuild.sh del pacchetto di portage. Ho risolto scompattando quello del 2.1 stabile, prelevato "di peso" il file e copiato in /usr/lib/portage/bin/. Non è una soluzione elegante, ma onestamente non riuscivo a vedere altre soluzioni.

EDIT: che pirla che sono! Il problema sta nel fatto che sto usando il bashrc-ng di Ferdinando, in quanto, come ha detto Ferdinando stesso

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> 
> 
> è che ora portage imposta un suo $PATH e quindi il bashrc non dovrebbe metterci le mani;

 

Problema risolto quindi con la versione 0.8 di bashrc-ng, senza dover fare tutto quel lavorio che ho detto prima.

Chiedo scusa per la svista clamorosa.

----------

## otaku

Volevo segnalare che ora il problema potrebbe ripresentarsi ai più visto che questa versione di portage è marcata stabile.

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Otaku_: devo cazziarti

 

questo post è giusto per evitare ulteriori cazziate dai MOD.

ciao a tutti e buon wek end.

----------

## lavish

 *otaku wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   Otaku_: devo cazziarti 

 

Ehm, ci tengo a sottolineare che il tono era scherzoso, non vorrei passare per un nazi eheheheh

(era stato aperto un thread simile a questo che poi otaku ha provveduto a cancellare per postare in coda qui)

Ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## Raffo

Come scritto in un altro topic, ho avuto un problema simile al tuo. Il punto è che io non ho più bashrc-ng attivo, lo disattivai parecchio tempo fa. Ora, mi sapresti dire cosa hai dovuto modificare così che ci metta mano anch'io? (per un controllo) 

Grazie  :Smile: 

EDIT: @Deux Ex: ho avuto proprio ora lo stesso problema nella compilazione di dbus...

----------

## bandreabis

Stessa cosa per me! Ha funzionato portage-bashrc ieri, oggi ho sto problema.

Ho disinstallato portage-bashrc di fonderia ma non riesco a risolvere, e emerge portage e bashrc-ng non vanno.

Cosa posso fare?

Help!

EDIT: risolto eliminando /etc/portage/bashrc

----------

## .:chrome:.

hai rimosso il file bashrc da /etc/portage?

----------

## bandreabis

Caccio se ero un 5 secondi meno pirla...  :Laughing: 

Scusami.

----------

## Deus Ex

@Raffo: solo ora ho visto il tuo messaggio! La cosa migliore che puoi fare è eliminare bashrc da /etc/portage e usare l'ebuild di Ferdinando (che trovi nella sezione tools del nostro forum), cosicchè hai la versione aggiornata di bashrc.

Tutto questo, of course, se non hai già sistemato prima   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

